# A Tribute to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi



## LAfrique

While the life of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar Al-Gaddafi is full of puzzlement, the Colonel was nonetheless a perceptive leader and a champion in the fight for the freedom of a nation to be. *Any leader who could keep at bay, for years, noted imperialists bent on preventing progress, prosperity and indepedence in developing nations is a friend of L'Afrique. *

Colonel Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his race. A Tribute to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi -  http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/190402-possible-death-of-colonel-gaddafi.html#post4298472


----------



## Mr. H.

And you called ME an imbecile....


----------



## techieny

frickin idiot!


----------



## Liability

Yeah.  That Adolph Hitler sure brought a lot to the table on behalf of the German nation.

L'afreak must just worship ol' Schicklgruber.


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFjWM3pMrvA]Gaddafi&#39;s Crimes: A Brief Recap - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

You are a real jack ass you know that Lafreak. Don't expect much sympathy for Gaddafi here.


----------



## Sunni Man

I know muslims from many countries.

They all thought Gaddafi was a clown and are glad to see him gone.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> I know muslims from many countries.
> 
> They all thought Gaddafi was a clown and are glad to see him gone.



Gaddafi was a tyrant and a thug, I haven't seen any Muslims mourning his death yet except his family members.


----------



## Jos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgsOy41tLAo&feature=related]Raw Video of Gadhafi beaten while still alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

Mussolini towards the end of WWI meet a simular fate.

The people wanted revenge and had the opportunity to deal it out.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> Mussolini towards the end of WWI meet a simular fate.
> 
> The people wanted revenge and had the opportunity to deal it out.



If Gaddafi had treated his people better maybe they would not have been so vicious towards him, the people who killed him were raised in the country he ruled and they despised him.


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mussolini towards the end of WWI meet a simular fate.
> 
> The people wanted revenge and had the opportunity to deal it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Gaddafi had treated his people better maybe they would not have been so vicious towards him, the people who killed him were raised in the country he ruled and they despised him.
Click to expand...



You forget that the folks who assassinated Colonel Muammar Gaddafi are trained US/NATO assassins who, no doubt, were under directives to assassinate the Colonel. Confident Colonel Gaddafi had made public appearance assuming that with the media present, he would not be gunned down for the world to see. *With all his caution, the Colonel in the end forgot just how evil his foes are.*


----------



## LAfrique

*Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar Al-Qaddafi was a thousand times human than the UN, NATO and all members of the AU who signed his death warrant put together.*


----------



## LAfrique

*Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi, was a Great and Perceptive African Leader and the Champion in the fight for freedom of nations to be.  *


----------



## LAfrique

*Under Colonel Gaddafi, Libya was free from the reins of noted neo-colonialists and Libya had a Central Bank of Libya that was independent of IMF, World Bank and their allies.*


----------



## LAfrique

*Colonel Muammar Gaddafi was not assaulted and assassinated by NATO because of his governing style or because NATO members cared for the civil rights of Libyans, but because the Colonel would not kiss behinds and the Colonel managed to keep his Libya independent! *


----------



## LAfrique

*Any leader (and more so an African leader) who could put a leash on our noted imperialists, for years, is a Superb leader and a friend of L'Afrique!*


----------



## iamwhatiseem

..


----------



## LAfrique

*While International Freedom Fighter and Perceptive Colonel Muammar Gaddafi maybe out of the way, but the resistance and will to be free of the reins of Western powers, whose only interest in Africa is to further plunder, live on in Africa.*


----------



## LAfrique

*Sous Gaddafi de Colonel, Libye etait libre des renes d'imperialistes et la Banque centrale de Libye etait independant du FMI, de Banque mondiale et leurs allies.*


----------



## LAfrique

*N'importe quel dirigeant qui pourrait mettre une laisse sur nos imperialistes reputes est pendant des annees un dirigeant superbe et un ami de L'Afrique (moi)!*


----------



## LAfrique

*Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his course. The Colonel now sleeps*. Check-out fashion Colonel Muammar Gaddafi - Fashion, Qaddafi-Style | Politics | Vanity Fair


----------



## Liability

LaFreak is a meek little puke.

*LaFreak est un petit doux vomissent.*


----------



## Mr. H.

*Gadhafi put on display in shopping center freezer*

MISRATA, Libya (AP)  Moammar Gadhafi's blood-streaked body was on display in a commercial freezer at a shopping center Friday ...

Gadhafi put on display in shopping center freezer - Yahoo! News


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> While the life of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar Al-Gaddafi is full of puzzlement, the Colonel was nonetheless a perceptive leader and a champion in the fight for the freedom of a nation to be. *Any leader who could keep at bay, for years, noted imperialists bent on preventing progress, prosperity and indepedence in developing nations is a friend of L'Afrique. *
> 
> Colonel Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his race. A Tribute to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi -  http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/190402-possible-death-of-colonel-gaddafi.html#post4298472



He was a coward who begged for his life.


----------



## LAfrique

daveman said:


> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the life of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar Al-Gaddafi is full of puzzlement, the Colonel was nonetheless a perceptive leader and a champion in the fight for the freedom of a nation to be. *Any leader who could keep at bay, for years, noted imperialists bent on preventing progress, prosperity and independence in developing nations is a friend of L'Afrique. *
> 
> Colonel Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his race. A Tribute to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi -  http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/190402-possible-death-of-colonel-gaddafi.html#post4298472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a coward who begged for his life.
Click to expand...



And how would you know? I thought your conflicting reports alleged the Colonel was simply shot in a cross-fire. Or was he? Anyway, I however know that the last thing the Colonel would do is beg NATO and/or its recruits.


----------



## LAfrique

Rest in peace, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi! 

For his perception, bravery, assertiveness and yet finesse, villains and manipulators assumed Colonel Gaddafi was a coward. *And like Kenny Rogers' Tommy, the Colonel maimed financially all the NATO Gatlin boys!* (*Whistling - Coward of the County*).


*Lyrics of Kenny Rogers' Coward of the County*:

Everyone considered him the coward of the county.
He never stood one single time to prove the county wrong.
His mama named him Tommy, the folks just called him Yellow,
Something always told me they were reading Tommy wrong.

He was only ten years old when his daddy died in prison.
I looked after Tommy 'cause he was my brother's son.
I still recall the final words my brother said to Tommy:

"Son, my life is over, but yours is just begun.

Promise me, son, not to do the things I've done.
Walk away from trouble if you can.
It won't mean you're weak if you turn the other cheek.
I hope you're old enough to understand:

Son, you don't have to fight to be a man!"

There's someone for everyone and Tommy's love is Becky.
In her arms he didn't have to prove he was a man.
One day while he was working the Gatlin boys came calling.
They took turns at Becky ... there was three of them!

Tommy opened up the door and saw his Becky crying.
The torn dress, the shattered look was more than he could stand.
He reached above the fireplace and took down his daddy's picture.
As the tears fell on his daddy's face, he heard these words again:

"Promise me, son, not to do the things I've done.
Walk away from trouble if you can.
Now It won't mean you're weak if you turn the other cheek.
I hope you're old enough to understand:

Son, you don't have to fight to be a man!"

The Gatlin boys just laughed at him, when he walked into the barroom.
One of them got up and met him halfway 'cross the floor.
When Tommy turned around they said, Hey look! ol yellow's leaving.
But you could (have) heard a pin drop when Tommy stopped and locked the door.

Twenty years of crawling was bottled up inside him.
He wasn't holding nothing back; he let 'em have it all.
*When Tommy left the barroom not a Gatlin boy was standing.*
He said, this ones for Becky, as he watched the last one fall.

And I heard him say,

"I promised you, dad, not to do the things you've done.
I walk away from trouble when I can.
Now please don't think I'm weak, I didn't turn the other cheek,
And papa, I sure hope you understand:

Sometimes you gotta fight when you're a man".

*Everyone considered him the coward of the county.*


----------



## Sunni Man

There is a mosque a few miles from where I live that I sometimes visit for lectures.

Many of the members are from Libya.

I can assure you that they are overjoyed that Gaddafi is gone.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Mr. H. said:


> *Gadhafi put on display in shopping center freezer*
> 
> MISRATA, Libya (AP)  Moammar Gadhafi's blood-streaked body was on display in a commercial freezer at a shopping center Friday ...
> 
> Gadhafi put on display in shopping center freezer - Yahoo! News



i don't know where to begin...


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the life of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar Al-Gaddafi is full of puzzlement, the Colonel was nonetheless a perceptive leader and a champion in the fight for the freedom of a nation to be. *Any leader who could keep at bay, for years, noted imperialists bent on preventing progress, prosperity and independence in developing nations is a friend of L'Afrique. *
> 
> Colonel Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his race. A Tribute to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi -  http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/190402-possible-death-of-colonel-gaddafi.html#post4298472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a coward who begged for his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you know? I thought your conflicting reports alleged the Colonel was simply shot in a cross-fire. Or was he? Anyway, I however know that the last thing the Colonel would do is beg NATO and/or its recruits.
Click to expand...

"Don't shoot, don't shoot" were the last words of slain Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi who was known for savage killing of dissidents during his reign of 42 years in the North African country.

Sixty-nine-year-old Gaddafi pleaded for mercy when rebels captured him while he was trying to flee from a drain where he was hiding in Sirte, the last major bastion of resistance two months after the regime fell in August.​Gaddafi's last words: Don't shoot, don't shoot! - Rediff.com News

He was a coward.  Most tyrants are.


----------



## Liability

It is not necessarily a cowardly thing to ask not to be summarily executed.

Survival instinct is not the same thing as cowardice.

Still, Kaddafy was a murderous evil tyrant and only imbeciles mourn his death.


----------



## percysunshine

Occupy Lybia!

....again?


----------



## westwall

Gaggafi was a murdering swine.  And you feel he was a good guy?   You are a loon.


----------



## daveman

Liability said:


> It is not necessarily a cowardly thing to ask not to be summarily executed.
> 
> Survival instinct is not the same thing as cowardice.
> 
> Still, Kaddafy was a murderous evil tyrant and only imbeciles mourn his death.


No, I'm sticking with coward.  He lacked the courage of his convictions.  And he didn't embrace the Muslim martyr mindset.


----------



## Jos

daveman said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not necessarily a cowardly thing to ask not to be summarily executed.
> 
> Survival instinct is not the same thing as cowardice.
> 
> Still, Kaddafy was a murderous evil tyrant and only imbeciles mourn his death.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sticking with coward.  He lacked the courage of his convictions.  And he didn't embrace the Muslim martyr mindset.
Click to expand...


Did you notice all his bodyguards were cuffed and shot?


----------



## daveman

Jos said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not necessarily a cowardly thing to ask not to be summarily executed.
> 
> Survival instinct is not the same thing as cowardice.
> 
> Still, Kaddafy was a murderous evil tyrant and only imbeciles mourn his death.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sticking with coward.  He lacked the courage of his convictions.  And he didn't embrace the Muslim martyr mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you notice all his bodyguards were cuffed and shot?
Click to expand...

Did you expect the revolutionaries to let them go?


----------



## Toro

This is good stuff.  It sends a message to tyrannical dictators that this fate awaits you if you don't leave.


----------



## Zander

He did have a certain style...

Here he is in his best "banana republic dictator" garb....





Here he is in an outfit that he crafted from a set of drapes stolen from a Motel 6...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here he is in the Dr Evil jacket, dark sunglasses, and just reeking with "Da Club" attititude.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More drapes....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looking like a barker at a carnival....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he's one cool kat!.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and then the ultimate cool.........


----------



## Jos

daveman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sticking with coward.  He lacked the courage of his convictions.  And he didn't embrace the Muslim martyr mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice all his bodyguards were cuffed and shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you expect the revolutionaries to let them go?
Click to expand...


"We have to lean on facts and international laws," Mr Lavrov said. "They say that a captured participant of an armed conflict should be treated in a certain way. And in any case, a prisoner of war should not be killed."
poorrichards blog: Gaddafi's death breached the law, says Russia


----------



## LAfrique

daveman said:


> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a coward who begged for his life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you know? I thought your conflicting reports alleged the Colonel was simply shot in a cross-fire. Or was he? Anyway, I however know that the last thing the Colonel would do is beg NATO and/or its recruits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Don't shoot, don't shoot" were the last words of slain Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi who was known for savage killing of dissidents during his reign of 42 years in the North African country.
> 
> Sixty-nine-year-old Gaddafi pleaded for mercy when rebels captured him while he was trying to flee from a drain where he was hiding in Sirte, the last major bastion of resistance two months after the regime fell in August.​Gaddafi's last words: Don't shoot, don't shoot! - Rediff.com News
> 
> He was a coward.  Most tyrants are.
Click to expand...



*"What is going on? What youre doing is wrong, guys. What youre doing is wrong. Do you know what is right or wrong?* - Last words of Colonel Muammar Gaddafi.

Daveman and all: Colonel Gaddafi in the above words was not pleading for his life when he met his contenders. The Colonel was still attempting to talk sense into those who would not see what he saw for years in Western powers who are bent on dictating to developing nations. 

*If you think Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi would plead for his life, then you know nothing about the Colonel*. Remember the Colonel was in his hometown of Sirte where he told the world he would be, while the NATO Gatlin boys and their recruits looked for the Colonel.


----------



## Jos

Zander said:


> He did have a certain style...
> 
> and then the ultimate cool.........



Photo shopped 

Blood Warning













Look at "Gaddafi's" right shoulder. Anyone who remembers pictures that came out after the bin Laden Hit of dead men in his compound remember the "water gun" photo, which appeared to show a water gun behind a dead, bloody man lying on the floor.


----------



## LAfrique

*While Colonel Gaddafi is in repose, Britain urges its people to pack and hurry to Libya* for jobs grab - British firms urged to 'pack suitcases' in rush for Libya business | World news | The Guardian


----------



## LAfrique

*For years, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi governed his Libya and kept the Central Bank of Libya independent of global financial institutions! Awesome!

Any leader who could keep at bay, for years, barbaric imperialists, with a long history of plunder from developing nations, is a Superb leader and forever a friend of L'Afrique!*


----------



## LAfrique

*Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his race! The Colonel rests. Rest in peace, Colonel Gaddafi!*


----------



## LAfrique

*Pendant que Gaddafi de Colonel est dans le repos, Grande-Bretagne exhorte ses gens pour emballer et depecher a Libye pour obtenir des emplois* - British firms urged to 'pack suitcases' in rush for Libya business | World news | The Guardian 


Maintenant vous voyez que ce qu'un grand dirigeant le Colonel etait et comment perspicace le Colonel etait!


----------



## Jos

LAfrique said:


> *While Colonel Gaddafi is in repose, Britain urges its people to pack and hurry to Libya* for jobs grab - British firms urged to 'pack suitcases' in rush for Libya business | World news | The Guardian


----------



## LAfrique

Toro said:


> This is good stuff.  It sends a message to tyrannical dictators that this fate awaits you if you don't leave.



*
The only pleading Colonel Muammar Gaddafi would have made would have been an order to finish him.* And while the Colonel may have been a national tyrant, and the result of African tradition, the Colonel was not a dictator. 

*As per dictators: If you need a good definition of dictators and/or dictatorial then the US and allies in Libya and Ivory Coast in Africa and allover the Middle East give you what you seek.*


----------



## LAfrique

Zander said:


> He did have a certain style...
> 
> Here he is in his best "banana republic dictator" garb....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in an outfit that he crafted from a set of drapes stolen from a Motel 6...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in the Dr Evil jacket, dark sunglasses, and just reeking with "Da Club" attititude.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More drapes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking like a barker at a carnival....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's one cool kat!.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the ultimate cool.........



*
Colonel Muammar Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his course. The Colonel is not only a superb leader, but a champion in the fight for the freedom for nations to be. The Colonel rests.*


----------



## LAfrique

Jos said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did have a certain style...
> 
> and then the ultimate cool.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo shopped
> 
> Blood Warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at "Gaddafi's" right shoulder. Anyone who remembers pictures that came out after the bin Laden Hit of dead men in his compound remember the "water gun" photo, which appeared to show a water gun behind a dead, bloody man lying on the floor.
Click to expand...




*Jos, what are you implying?* Waiting ....


----------



## Zander

LAfrique said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did have a certain style...
> 
> Here he is in his best "banana republic dictator" garb....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in an outfit that he crafted from a set of drapes stolen from a Motel 6...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in the Dr Evil jacket, dark sunglasses, and just reeking with "Da Club" attititude.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More drapes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking like a barker at a carnival....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's one cool kat!.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the ultimate cool.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Colonel Muammar Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his course. The Colonel is not only a superb leader, but a champion in the fight for the freedom for nations to be. The Colonel rests.*
Click to expand...


I disagree. He was a thug with bad taste and atrocious style. Now he's a dead thug..... at least his bad taste and outlandish style will live on.......in infamy. He'll serve as a fashion inspiration to drag queens and banana republic dictators forever!


----------



## LAfrique

Zander said:


> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did have a certain style...
> 
> Here he is in his best "banana republic dictator" garb....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in an outfit that he crafted from a set of drapes stolen from a Motel 6...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in the Dr Evil jacket, dark sunglasses, and just reeking with "Da Club" attititude.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More drapes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking like a barker at a carnival....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's one cool kat!.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the ultimate cool.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Colonel Muammar Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his course. The Colonel is not only a superb leader, but a champion in the fight for the freedom for nations to be. The Colonel rests.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. He was a thug with bad taste and atrocious style. Now he's a dead thug..... at least his bad taste and outlandish style will live on.......in infamy. He'll serve as a fashion inspiration to drag queens and banana republic dictators forever!
Click to expand...



*Well, North Americans resisting British impositions in the 1770s were called terrorists, insurgents and improperly bred by the British; Mahatma Gandhi was called troublemaker and rebel in bedsheet by Europeans; until 1990s, Nelson Mandela was called terrorist; and Martin Luther King Junior was not recognized as civil rights champion until much later in the US (just to name a few). And as someone said, "one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter." *


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> * * * *
> 
> 
> *Well, North Americans resisting British impositions in the 1770s were called terrorists, insurgents and improperly bred by the British; Mahatma Gandhi was called troublemaker and rebel in bedsheet by Europeans; until 1990s, Nelson Mandela was called terrorist; and Martin Luther King Junior was not recognized as civil rights champion until much later in the US (just to name a few). And as someone said, "one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter." *



Whatever, LalaFreak.   But there IS some good news.

Kadaffy Douche is fucking dead!


----------



## LAfrique

Liability said:


> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> *Well, North Americans resisting British impositions in the 1770s were called terrorists, insurgents and improperly bred by the British; Mahatma Gandhi was called troublemaker and rebel in bedsheet by Europeans; until 1990s, Nelson Mandela was called terrorist; and Martin Luther King Junior was not recognized as civil rights champion until much later in the US (just to name a few). And as someone said, "one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, LalaFreak.   But there IS some good news.
> 
> Kadaffy Douche is fucking dead!
Click to expand...



While I believed it was retirement time for Colonel Gaddafi, *the death of the Colonel, a historic champion in the fight for the freedom of nations to be, is only good news to Western plunderers who would not hesitate to kill and be killed just to get their hands on resources of developing nations *- British firms urged to 'pack suitcases' in rush for Libya business | World news | The Guardian


----------



## daveman

Jos said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice all his bodyguards were cuffed and shot?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you expect the revolutionaries to let them go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "We have to lean on facts and international laws," Mr Lavrov said. "They say that a captured participant of an armed conflict should be treated in a certain way. And in any case, a prisoner of war should not be killed."
> poorrichards blog: Gaddafi's death breached the law, says Russia
Click to expand...

Poor dictator.  

Hey, guess what?  Revolutions can be violent.  True story.


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how would you know? I thought your conflicting reports alleged the Colonel was simply shot in a cross-fire. Or was he? Anyway, I however know that the last thing the Colonel would do is beg NATO and/or its recruits.
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't shoot, don't shoot" were the last words of slain Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi who was known for savage killing of dissidents during his reign of 42 years in the North African country.
> 
> Sixty-nine-year-old Gaddafi pleaded for mercy when rebels captured him while he was trying to flee from a drain where he was hiding in Sirte, the last major bastion of resistance two months after the regime fell in August.​Gaddafi's last words: Don't shoot, don't shoot! - Rediff.com News
> 
> He was a coward.  Most tyrants are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"What is going on? What youre doing is wrong, guys. What youre doing is wrong. Do you know what is right or wrong?* - Last words of Colonel Muammar Gaddafi.
> 
> Daveman and all: Colonel Gaddafi in the above words was not pleading for his life when he met his contenders. The Colonel was still attempting to talk sense into those who would not see what he saw for years in Western powers who are bent on dictating to developing nations.
> 
> *If you think Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi would plead for his life, then you know nothing about the Colonel*. Remember the Colonel was in his hometown of Sirte where he told the world he would be, while the NATO Gatlin boys and their recruits looked for the Colonel.
Click to expand...

He's dead.  And that's a good thing.  Get over it.


----------



## LAfrique

daveman said:


> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't shoot, don't shoot" were the last words of slain Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi who was known for savage killing of dissidents during his reign of 42 years in the North African country.
> 
> Sixty-nine-year-old Gaddafi pleaded for mercy when rebels captured him while he was trying to flee from a drain where he was hiding in Sirte, the last major bastion of resistance two months after the regime fell in August.​Gaddafi's last words: Don't shoot, don't shoot! - Rediff.com News
> 
> He was a coward.  Most tyrants are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"What is going on? What youre doing is wrong, guys. What youre doing is wrong. Do you know what is right or wrong?* - Last words of Colonel Muammar Gaddafi.
> 
> Daveman and all: Colonel Gaddafi in the above words was not pleading for his life when he met his contenders. The Colonel was still attempting to talk sense into those who would not see what he saw for years in Western powers who are bent on dictating to developing nations.
> 
> *If you think Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi would plead for his life, then you know nothing about the Colonel*. Remember the Colonel was in his hometown of Sirte where he told the world he would be, while the NATO Gatlin boys and their recruits looked for the Colonel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's dead.  And that's a good thing.  Get over it.
Click to expand...



*The Colonel fought a heroic fight and finished his race. And while Champion International Freedom Fighter, Colonel Gaddafi, may be out of the way, the resistance and freedom to be, live on in Africa and allover the world!*


----------



## LAfrique

LAfrique said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did have a certain style...
> 
> and then the ultimate cool.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo shopped
> 
> Blood Warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at "Gaddafi's" right shoulder. Anyone who remembers pictures that came out after the bin Laden Hit of dead men in his compound remember the "water gun" photo, which appeared to show a water gun behind a dead, bloody man lying on the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jos, what are you implying?* Waiting ....
Click to expand...



*Jos, where are thou? I am still awaiting your theory.*


----------



## MikeK

LAfrique said:


> You forget that the folks who assassinated Colonel Muammar Gaddafi are trained US/NATO assassins who, no doubt, were under directives to assassinate the Colonel. Confident Colonel Gaddafi had made public appearance assuming that with the media present, he would not be gunned down for the world to see. *With all his caution, the Colonel in the end forgot just how evil his foes are.*


If that were true they would have taken him out with a bullet to the head to get the job done quickly.  

I don't know much about him but what I saw of him over the years showed him to be pompous and imperious in his manner and the apparent hatred his people had for him speaks for his character as a leader.  So I have no sympathy for him.


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> *Well, North Americans resisting British impositions in the 1770s were called terrorists, insurgents and improperly bred by the British; Mahatma Gandhi was called troublemaker and rebel in bedsheet by Europeans; until 1990s, Nelson Mandela was called terrorist; and Martin Luther King Junior was not recognized as civil rights champion until much later in the US (just to name a few). And as someone said, "one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, LalaFreak.   But there IS some good news.
> 
> Kadaffy Douche is fucking dead!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While I believed it was retirement time for Colonel Gaddafi, *the death of the Colonel, a historic champion in the fight for the freedom of nations to be, is only good news to Western plunderers who would not hesitate to kill and be killed just to get their hands on resources of developing nations *- British firms urged to 'pack suitcases' in rush for Libya business | World news | The Guardian
Click to expand...


No.  His demise is good news for all.

Fuck his memory and piss on his grave.  That piece of shit is dead.  Good for humanity.


----------



## westwall

LAfrique said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Colonel Muammar Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his course. The Colonel is not only a superb leader, but a champion in the fight for the freedom for nations to be. The Colonel rests.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. He was a thug with bad taste and atrocious style. Now he's a dead thug..... at least his bad taste and outlandish style will live on.......in infamy. He'll serve as a fashion inspiration to drag queens and banana republic dictators forever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, North Americans resisting British impositions in the 1770s were called terrorists, insurgents and improperly bred by the British; Mahatma Gandhi was called troublemaker and rebel in bedsheet by Europeans; until 1990s, Nelson Mandela was called terrorist; and Martin Luther King Junior was not recognized as civil rights champion until much later in the US (just to name a few). And as someone said, "one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter." *
Click to expand...






Ummmm, Kadaver WAS the bad guy who was killing his people moron.


----------



## westwall

LAfrique said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"What is going on? What youre doing is wrong, guys. What youre doing is wrong. Do you know what is right or wrong?* - Last words of Colonel Muammar Gaddafi.
> 
> Daveman and all: Colonel Gaddafi in the above words was not pleading for his life when he met his contenders. The Colonel was still attempting to talk sense into those who would not see what he saw for years in Western powers who are bent on dictating to developing nations.
> 
> *If you think Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi would plead for his life, then you know nothing about the Colonel*. Remember the Colonel was in his hometown of Sirte where he told the world he would be, while the NATO Gatlin boys and their recruits looked for the Colonel.
> 
> 
> 
> He's dead.  And that's a good thing.  Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The Colonel fought a heroic fight and finished his race. And while Champion International Freedom Fighter, Colonel Gaddafi, may be out of the way, the resistance and freedom to be, live on in Africa and allover the world!*
Click to expand...






  What a pathetic liar you are.  The fact he was captured alive exposes the truth, he surrendered like a coward and begged for his life like an _abject coward_ (yes I realise I am being superfuously redundant).  In other words he was a limp dicked wimp who couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag.

Interesting how these "tough guys" keep getting found in dark holes hiding like cockroaches.


----------



## alexa

Jos said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *While Colonel Gaddafi is in repose, Britain urges its people to pack and hurry to Libya* for jobs grab - British firms urged to 'pack suitcases' in rush for Libya business | World news | The Guardian
Click to expand...


Hmmmmm



> .* The subsequent UN security council resolution that allowed the wests humanitarian intervention was explained succinctly in a proposal to the French government by the rebel National Transitional Council, disclosed last month in the newspaper Liberation, in which France was offered 35 per cent of Libyas gross national oil production in exchange (the term used) for total and permanent French support for the NTC. Running up the Stars and Stripes in liberated Tripoli last month, US ambassador Gene Cretz blurted out: We know that oil is the jewel in the crown of Libyan natural resources!*



The Son of Africa Claims a Continents Crown Jewels*** :* Information Clearing House


----------



## alexa

westwall said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's dead.  And that's a good thing.  Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Colonel fought a heroic fight and finished his race. And while Champion International Freedom Fighter, Colonel Gaddafi, may be out of the way, the resistance and freedom to be, live on in Africa and allover the world!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pathetic liar you are.  The fact he was captured alive exposes the truth, he surrendered like a coward and begged for his life like an _abject coward_ (yes I realise I am being superfuously redundant).  In other words he was a limp dicked wimp who couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag.
> 
> Interesting how these "tough guys" keep getting found in dark holes hiding like cockroaches.
Click to expand...


I find myself in agreement with Liability



> It is not necessarily a cowardly thing to ask not to be summarily executed.
> 
> Survival instinct is not the same thing as cowardice.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/190495-a-tribute-to-colonel-muammar-gaddafi-3.html

However I am not sure that people have his 'last words' correct.  According to Yahoo news



> The shocking and brutal images broadcasted across the globe show Gaddafi&#8217;s last moments as he was beaten by his National Transitional Council (NTC) captors.  The footage contains Gaddafi&#8217;s last words as he is heard saying, *&#8220;This is wrong, this is wrong in Islamic law&#8221;. Jostled by rebels he then asks, &#8220;Do you know right from wrong?&#8221;*



Video reveals Gaddafi's last words - Yahoo!


----------



## Jos

LAfrique said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo shopped
> 
> Blood Warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at "Gaddafi's" right shoulder. Anyone who remembers pictures that came out after the bin Laden Hit of dead men in his compound remember the "water gun" photo, which appeared to show a water gun behind a dead, bloody man lying on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jos, what are you implying?* Waiting ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Jos, where are thou? I am still awaiting your theory.*
Click to expand...

The photo of "gaddaffi" is the photo shopped version of the original Bin Laden hit photo reversed, notice the green plastic, the blood trails, even the shadow  on the hand


----------



## JStone

Jos said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jos, what are you implying?* Waiting ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jos, where are thou? I am still awaiting your theory.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The photo of "gaddaffi" is the photo shopped version of the original Bin Laden hit photo reversed, notice the green plastic, the blood trails, even the shadow  on the hand
Click to expand...


Allah invented photoshop, yes, puta?


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> I know muslims from many countries.
> 
> They all thought Gaddafi was a clown and are glad to see him gone.



Islam is a religion of peace, jihadist? 


Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mussolini towards the end of WWI meet a simular fate.
> 
> The people wanted revenge and had the opportunity to deal it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Gaddafi had treated his people better maybe they would not have been so vicious towards him, the people who killed him were raised in the country he ruled and they despised him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You forget that the folks who assassinated Colonel Muammar Gaddafi are trained US/NATO assassins who, no doubt, were under directives to assassinate the Colonel. Confident Colonel Gaddafi had made public appearance assuming that with the media present, he would not be gunned down for the world to see. *With all his caution, the Colonel in the end forgot just how evil his foes are.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

Is there any truth to the new rumor that Kaddafy's captors buggered him before dispatching him?

And is it wrong to think, "I hope it hurt!"?


----------



## LAfrique

Jos said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not necessarily a cowardly thing to ask not to be summarily executed.
> 
> Survival instinct is not the same thing as cowardice.
> 
> Still, Kaddafy was a murderous evil tyrant and only imbeciles mourn his death.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sticking with coward.  He lacked the courage of his convictions.  And he didn't embrace the Muslim martyr mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you notice all his bodyguards were cuffed and shot?
Click to expand...



*Jos, do not mind the likes of robo-daveman: Daveman and his likes are under directives and can only parrot what their programmers feed them. Remember that robots do not think and cannot reason: Robots are nothing but dumb chunks of materials until told what to say or do.*


----------



## LAfrique

*Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi fought a HEROIC fight* and finished his race. The Colonel rests. *Rest in perfect peace, thou king leader of Africa* - Muammar Muhammad Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi Online Tribute and Memorial Website | Respectance.com


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sticking with coward.  He lacked the courage of his convictions.  And he didn't embrace the Muslim martyr mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice all his bodyguards were cuffed and shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Jos, do not mind the likes of robo-daveman: Daveman and his likes are under directives and can only parrot what their programmers feed them. Remember that robots do not think and cannot reason: Robots are nothing but dumb chunks of materials until told what to say or do.*
Click to expand...

Ironic.


----------



## Douger

In memory.
I kept it clean for "ChicksWithDicks" Hugs baby. ( unless those are porn too)


----------



## Liability

Why does it not come as a surprise that in a thread about the late scumbag, Kaddafy Douche, resident idiot useless troll, Booger, attentively focuses on camel-toes and females who have penises?


----------



## LAfrique

Liability said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, LalaFreak.   But there IS some good news.
> 
> Kadaffy Douche is fucking dead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I believed it was retirement time for Colonel Gaddafi, *the death of the Colonel, a historic champion in the fight for the freedom of nations to be, is only good news to Western plunderers who would not hesitate to kill and be killed just to get their hands on resources of developing nations *- British firms urged to 'pack suitcases' in rush for Libya business | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  His demise is good news for all.
> 
> Fuck his memory and piss on his grave.  That piece of shit is dead.  Good for humanity.
Click to expand...



Only NATO recruits and the brain-dead rejoice at death of Colonel Muammar Gaddafi. The Colonel was a top champion fighter for the freedom of nations to be. Have you heard of the one-world-order bunch? 

Well, there they have done away with a voice for all true humans. The Colonel always stood against colonialism and imperialism. *The absence of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi is a loss for true humans worldwide.*


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I believed it was retirement time for Colonel Gaddafi, *the death of the Colonel, a historic champion in the fight for the freedom of nations to be, is only good news to Western plunderers who would not hesitate to kill and be killed just to get their hands on resources of developing nations *- British firms urged to 'pack suitcases' in rush for Libya business | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  His demise is good news for all.
> 
> Fuck his memory and piss on his grave.  That piece of shit is dead.  Good for humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only NATO recruits and the brain-dead rejoice at death of Colonel Muammar Gaddafi. The Colonel was a top champion fighter for the freedom of nations to be. Have you heard of the one-world-order bunch?
> 
> Well, there they have done away with a voice for all true humans. The Colonel always stood against colonialism and imperialism. *The absence of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi is a loss for true humans worldwide.*
Click to expand...


No faggot, the majority of the Libyan people are celebrating his demise. You have never been to Libya a day in your life so you have no idea how life was under his rule, you are brain washed fuckin puppet.


----------



## LAfrique

westwall said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. He was a thug with bad taste and atrocious style. Now he's a dead thug..... at least his bad taste and outlandish style will live on.......in infamy. He'll serve as a fashion inspiration to drag queens and banana republic dictators forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, North Americans resisting British impositions in the 1770s were called terrorists, insurgents and improperly bred by the British; Mahatma Gandhi was called troublemaker and rebel in bedsheet by Europeans; until 1990s, Nelson Mandela was called terrorist; and Martin Luther King Junior was not recognized as civil rights champion until much later in the US (just to name a few). And as someone said, "one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, Kadaver WAS the bad guy who was killing his people moron.
Click to expand...



*The Colonel only killed "his people moron" because they were becoming agents of neighborhood bully NATO *(though I never agreed with the Colonel's method of attempting to persuade his people to see what he so clearly saw about bandit NATO).


----------



## High_Gravity

I piss on your tribute Lafreak.


----------



## LAfrique

westwall said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's dead.  And that's a good thing.  Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Colonel fought a heroic fight and finished his race. And while Champion International Freedom Fighter, Colonel Gaddafi, may be out of the way, the resistance and freedom to be, live on in Africa and allover the world!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pathetic liar you are.  The fact he was captured alive exposes the truth, he surrendered like a coward and begged for his life like an _abject coward_ (yes I realise I am being superfuously redundant).  In other words he was a limp dicked wimp who couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag.
> 
> Interesting how these "tough guys" keep getting found in dark holes hiding like cockroaches.
Click to expand...



Westwall, you forget that the Colonel was all along in his hometown of Sirte where he informed the world months earlier he will be! *A coward does not tell you, "here I am, come get me!" *

*Though I was not present, I can however confidently tell you that the Colonel could only have gone into any hole only because his entourage forced him into it. And as soon as the Colonel saw media (recording cell phone) he immediately made appearance; of course, never thinking NATO assassins would assassinate him while taping for the word to see.  
*


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Colonel fought a heroic fight and finished his race. And while Champion International Freedom Fighter, Colonel Gaddafi, may be out of the way, the resistance and freedom to be, live on in Africa and allover the world!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pathetic liar you are.  The fact he was captured alive exposes the truth, he surrendered like a coward and begged for his life like an _abject coward_ (yes I realise I am being superfuously redundant).  In other words he was a limp dicked wimp who couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag.
> 
> Interesting how these "tough guys" keep getting found in dark holes hiding like cockroaches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Westwall, you forget that the Colonel was all along in his hometown of Sirte where he informed the world months earlier he will be! *A coward does not tell you, "here I am, come get me!" *
> 
> *Though I was not present, I can however confidently tell you that the Colonel could only have gone into any hole only because his entourage forced him into it. And as soon as the Colonel saw media (recording cell phone) he immediately made appearance; of course, never thinking NATO assassins would assassinate him while taping for the word to see.
> *
Click to expand...


So? dudes dead, get the fuck over it.


----------



## LAfrique

alexa said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Colonel fought a heroic fight and finished his race. And while Champion International Freedom Fighter, Colonel Gaddafi, may be out of the way, the resistance and freedom to be, live on in Africa and allover the world!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pathetic liar you are.  The fact he was captured alive exposes the truth, he surrendered like a coward and begged for his life like an _abject coward_ (yes I realise I am being superfuously redundant).  In other words he was a limp dicked wimp who couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag.
> 
> Interesting how these "tough guys" keep getting found in dark holes hiding like cockroaches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find myself in agreement with Liability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not necessarily a cowardly thing to ask not to be summarily executed.
> 
> Survival instinct is not the same thing as cowardice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/190495-a-tribute-to-colonel-muammar-gaddafi-3.html
> 
> However I am not sure that people have his 'last words' correct.  According to Yahoo news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shocking and brutal images broadcasted across the globe show Gaddafis last moments as he was beaten by his National Transitional Council (NTC) captors.  The footage contains Gaddafis last words as he is heard saying, *This is wrong, this is wrong in Islamic law. Jostled by rebels he then asks, Do you know right from wrong?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Video reveals Gaddafi's last words - Yahoo!
Click to expand...



*And the Colonel was not pleading for his life! The Colonel just could not understand why for seeking world equality and for keeping noted Western plunderers from his nation, he was being hunted!* 

"*Do you know right from wrong*?" Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi asked NATO recruits.


----------



## LAfrique

alexa said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *While Colonel Gaddafi is in repose, Britain urges its people to pack and hurry to Libya* for jobs grab - British firms urged to 'pack suitcases' in rush for Libya business | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .* The subsequent UN security council resolution that allowed the wests humanitarian intervention was explained succinctly in a proposal to the French government by the rebel National Transitional Council, disclosed last month in the newspaper Liberation, in which France was offered 35 per cent of Libyas gross national oil production in exchange (the term used) for total and permanent French support for the NTC. Running up the Stars and Stripes in liberated Tripoli last month, US ambassador Gene Cretz blurted out: We know that oil is the jewel in the crown of Libyan natural resources!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Son of Africa Claims a Continents Crown Jewels*** :* Information Clearing House
Click to expand...



*Not news at all to some of us Thinkers. Libya, Africa and true humans have lost a champion freedom fighter! It is only a matter of time before the NTC and all others also see and understand why brave Colonel Muammar Gaddafi, king leader of Africa fought NATO relentlessly. 

Any leader, and more so an African leader, would could put a leash, for decades, on our noted imperialists is a superb leader and forever a friend of L'Afrique!*


----------



## LAfrique

Jos said:


> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jos, what are you implying?* Waiting ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jos, where are thou? I am still awaiting your theory.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The photo of "Gaddaffi" is the photo shopped version of the original Osama bin Laden hit photo reversed, notice the green plastic, the blood trails, even the shadow  on the hand
Click to expand...



*(Laughs) Jos, you still have not answered my question: What is Jos implying?

I, too, noticed the copycat and wondered. And the other victim is supposed to be Osama bin Laden? Really?

Last we saw of Osama bin Laden alive, Osama looked much older! Tsk, tsk, tsk!
*


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jos, where are thou? I am still awaiting your theory.*
> 
> 
> 
> The photo of "Gaddaffi" is the photo shopped version of the original Osama bin Laden hit photo reversed, notice the green plastic, the blood trails, even the shadow  on the hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *(Laughs) Jos, you still have not answered my question: What is Jos implying?
> 
> I, too, noticed the copycat and wondered. And the other victim is supposed to be Osama bin Laden? Really?
> 
> Last we saw of Osama bin Laden alive, Osama looked much older! Tsk, tsk, tsk!
> *
Click to expand...


LaLaFreak:

Yes.  Excellent point.

Osama bin Piglicker is actually still alive.

You fucking hose head.


----------



## LAfrique

LAfrique said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jos, where are thou? I am still awaiting your theory.*
> 
> 
> 
> The photo of "Gaddaffi" is the photo shopped version of the original Osama bin Laden hit photo reversed, notice the green plastic, the blood trails, even the shadow  on the hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *(Laughs) Jos, you still have not answered my question: What is Jos implying?
> 
> I, too, noticed the copycat and wondered. And the other victim is supposed to be Osama bin Laden? Really?
> 
> Last we saw of Osama bin Laden alive, Osama looked much older! Tsk, tsk, tsk!
> *
Click to expand...



*Oh Jos! Where art thou, oh thinking Jos?*


----------



## LAfrique

Yesterday, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi was buried in an unmarked grave. That's okay! In due time, Colonel Gaddafi and all other unsung African champions will receive their appropriate recognition and proper burial.

*Long live the will and freedom to be! And long live the resistance against foreign impositions in Africa!
*


----------



## LAfrique

LAfrique said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The photo of "Gaddaffi" is the photo shopped version of the original Osama bin Laden hit photo reversed, notice the green plastic, the blood trails, even the shadow  on the hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Laughs) Jos, you still have not answered my question: What is Jos implying?
> 
> I, too, noticed the copycat and wondered. And the other victim is supposed to be Osama bin Laden? Really?
> 
> Last we saw of Osama bin Laden alive, Osama looked much older! Tsk, tsk, tsk!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh Jos! Where art thou, oh thinking Jos?*
Click to expand...




*Oh Jos! Where art thou, oh thou thinking Jos?*


----------



## Liability

Kaddafy Dickhead is still dead ... and buried.

Polluting the sands of the desert.

A piece of shit even in death.

Long may he rot.


----------



## Wiseacre

My tribute to Gaddafi:

I'm glad you're dead, you worthless piece of camel dung.


----------



## Liability

Wiseacre said:


> My tribute to Gaddafi:
> 
> I'm glad you're dead, you worthless piece of camel dung.



Eloquently and rightly said.

Long may he rot.

(Kaddafy is now very much like cat shit in the litter box!)


----------



## LAfrique

LAfrique said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(Laughs) Jos, you still have not answered my question: What is Jos implying?
> 
> I, too, noticed the copycat and wondered. And the other victim is supposed to be Osama bin Laden? Really?
> 
> Last we saw of Osama bin Laden alive, Osama looked much older! Tsk, tsk, tsk!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh Jos! Where art thou, oh thinking Jos?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh Jos! Where art thou, oh thou thinking Jos?*
Click to expand...



*Oh Jos! Thinking Jos who is fixing to start something, where art thou? Jos, I am still waiting!*


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh Jos! Where art thou, oh thinking Jos?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh Jos! Where art thou, oh thou thinking Jos?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh Jos! Thinking Jos who is fixing to start something, where art thou? Jos, I am still waiting!*
Click to expand...


You probably don't realize that you are making an even smellier turd ball of yourself, LalaFreak.

Fuck off.

Kaddafy is dead.  I'd piss on his grave, but why waste urine on that rat shit bastard?  

Besides, his "grave" is unmarked.


----------



## percysunshine

Search on  Gaddafi:

Quadaffi
Gadafi
Qaddafi
Kadaffi
Guardafui
Qadaffi
Daffo
Gaddafi
Qaddi
Gaderffi
Gaderfi
Kadafi
Quaff
Qadafi 
Qadefinity
Kuafiditti
Mymoamarthecar


----------



## LAfrique

As one famous or infamous person said, *"history will absolve me."*


----------



## LAfrique

Jos said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did have a certain style...
> 
> and then the ultimate cool.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo shopped
> 
> Blood Warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at "Gaddafi's" right shoulder. Anyone who remembers pictures that came out after the bin Laden Hit of dead men in his compound remember the "water gun" photo, which appeared to show a water gun behind a dead, bloody man lying on the floor.
Click to expand...



*What's up with this copycat photo of Colonel Gaddafi? Hmmm....  The king leader of Africa sleeps.*


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did have a certain style...
> 
> and then the ultimate cool.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo shopped
> 
> Blood Warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at "Gaddafi's" right shoulder. Anyone who remembers pictures that came out after the bin Laden Hit of dead men in his compound remember the "water gun" photo, which appeared to show a water gun behind a dead, bloody man lying on the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *What's up with this copycat photo of Colonel Gaddafi? Hmmm....  The king leader of Africa sleeps.*
Click to expand...


Who gives a shit why some fubar photoshopped a death image of Kaddafy Dickhead?

We know that image was photoshopped. 

But that doesn't change the moldering status of the kitty litter in the desert that IS Col. Kaddafy Dickwad.

Dead.  Buried.  

And did I mention dead?


----------



## High_Gravity

I piss on your tribute LaFreak.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> Yesterday, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi was buried in an unmarked grave. That's okay! In due time, Colonel Gaddafi and all other unsung African champions will receive their appropriate recognition and proper burial.
> 
> *Long live the will and freedom to be! And long live the resistance against foreign impositions in Africa!
> *



No, they won't. Gaddafi was buried in an unmarked grave like a rabid dog.


----------



## LAfrique

Liability said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photo shopped
> 
> Blood Warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at "Gaddafi's" right shoulder. Anyone who remembers pictures that came out after the bin Laden Hit of dead men in his compound remember the "water gun" photo, which appeared to show a water gun behind a dead, bloody man lying on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's up with this copycat photo of Colonel Gaddafi? Hmmm....  The king leader of Africa sleeps.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit why some fubar photoshopped a death image of Kaddafy Dickhead?
> 
> We know that image was photoshopped.
> 
> But that doesn't change the moldering status of the kitty litter in the desert that IS Col. Kaddafy Dickwad.
> 
> Dead.  Buried.
> 
> And did I mention dead?
Click to expand...



*Liability, the photo-shop and copycatting changes a lot about this case! And if anyone should know better about liability, then I would think Liability should.*


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What's up with this copycat photo of Colonel Gaddafi? Hmmm....  The king leader of Africa sleeps.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit why some fubar photoshopped a death image of Kaddafy Dickhead?
> 
> We know that image was photoshopped.
> 
> But that doesn't change the moldering status of the kitty litter in the desert that IS Col. Kaddafy Dickwad.
> 
> Dead.  Buried.
> 
> And did I mention dead?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Liability, the photo-shop and copycatting changes a lot about this case! And if anyone should know better about liability, then I would think Liability should.*
Click to expand...


Wrong LalaFreak.  It changes absolutely nothing at all.  

That some unknown fubar chose to Photoshop an image of that dead shithead is of no consequence to anything in the universe.

Keep failing, LaLa.


----------



## Truthseeker420

LAfrique said:


> While the life of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar Al-Gaddafi is full of puzzlement, the Colonel was nonetheless a perceptive leader and a champion in the fight for the freedom of a nation to be. *Any leader who could keep at bay, for years, noted imperialists bent on preventing progress, prosperity and indepedence in developing nations is a friend of L'Afrique. *
> 
> Colonel Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his race. A Tribute to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi -  http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/190402-possible-death-of-colonel-gaddafi.html#post4298472



lol


----------



## High_Gravity

Liability said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit why some fubar photoshopped a death image of Kaddafy Dickhead?
> 
> We know that image was photoshopped.
> 
> But that doesn't change the moldering status of the kitty litter in the desert that IS Col. Kaddafy Dickwad.
> 
> Dead.  Buried.
> 
> And did I mention dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Liability, the photo-shop and copycatting changes a lot about this case! And if anyone should know better about liability, then I would think Liability should.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong LalaFreak.  It changes absolutely nothing at all.
> 
> That some unknown fubar chose to Photoshop an image of that dead shithead is of no consequence to anything in the universe.
> 
> Keep failing, LaLa.
Click to expand...


Lafreak needs to come to peace with the idea that his hero Quackdaffy was put down like a rabid dog.


----------



## Liability

High_Gravity said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liability, the photo-shop and copycatting changes a lot about this case! And if anyone should know better about liability, then I would think Liability should.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong LalaFreak.  It changes absolutely nothing at all.
> 
> That some unknown fubar chose to Photoshop an image of that dead shithead is of no consequence to anything in the universe.
> 
> Keep failing, LaLa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lafreak needs to come to peace with the idea that his hero Quackdaffy was put down like a rabid dog.
Click to expand...


And buried like a cat's crap in a litter box.


----------



## High_Gravity

Liability said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong LalaFreak.  It changes absolutely nothing at all.
> 
> That some unknown fubar chose to Photoshop an image of that dead shithead is of no consequence to anything in the universe.
> 
> Keep failing, LaLa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lafreak needs to come to peace with the idea that his hero Quackdaffy was put down like a rabid dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And buried like a cat's crap in a litter box.
Click to expand...


Yes and he deserved it.


----------



## Liability

Truthseeker420 said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the life of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar Al-Gaddafi is full of puzzlement, the Colonel was nonetheless a perceptive leader and a champion in the fight for the freedom of a nation to be. *Any leader who could keep at bay, for years, noted imperialists bent on preventing progress, prosperity and indepedence in developing nations is a friend of L'Afrique. *
> 
> Colonel Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his race. A Tribute to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi -  http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/190402-possible-death-of-colonel-gaddafi.html#post4298472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...




I clicked the lol link.

What a hoot.

I'm gonna have to rep ya for that one!


----------



## Truthseeker420

Liability said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the life of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar Al-Gaddafi is full of puzzlement, the Colonel was nonetheless a perceptive leader and a champion in the fight for the freedom of a nation to be. *Any leader who could keep at bay, for years, noted imperialists bent on preventing progress, prosperity and indepedence in developing nations is a friend of L'Afrique. *
> 
> Colonel Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his race. A Tribute to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi -  http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/190402-possible-death-of-colonel-gaddafi.html#post4298472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked the lol link.
> 
> What a hoot.
> 
> I'm gonna have to rep ya for that one!
Click to expand...


 thanks


----------



## LAfrique

Liability said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit why some fubar photoshopped a death image of Kaddafy Dickhead?
> 
> We know that image was photoshopped.
> 
> But that doesn't change the moldering status of the kitty litter in the desert that IS Col. Kaddafy Dickwad.
> 
> Dead.  Buried.
> 
> And did I mention dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Liability, the photo-shop and copycatting changes a lot about this case! And if anyone should know better about liability, then I would think Liability should.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong LalaFreak.  It changes absolutely nothing at all.
> 
> That some unknown fubar chose to Photoshop an image of that dead shithead is of no consequence to anything in the universe.
> 
> Keep failing, LaLa.
Click to expand...


*All L'Afrique knows is that the photo-shop and copycat changes a lot! And forget not that L'Afrique also told you "that dead shithead" was your hope to freedom from terrorism by neighborhood terrorists NATO.*


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liability, the photo-shop and copycatting changes a lot about this case! And if anyone should know better about liability, then I would think Liability should.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong LalaFreak.  It changes absolutely nothing at all.
> 
> That some unknown fubar chose to Photoshop an image of that dead shithead is of no consequence to anything in the universe.
> 
> Keep failing, LaLa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All L'Afrique knows is that the photo-shop and copycat changes a lot! And forget not that L'Afrique also told you "that dead shithead" was your hope to freedom from terrorism by neighborhood terrorists NATO.*
Click to expand...


----------



## LAfrique

Truthseeker420 said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the life of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar Al-Gaddafi is full of puzzlement, the Colonel was nonetheless a perceptive leader and a champion in the fight for the freedom of a nation to be. *Any leader who could keep at bay, for years, noted imperialists bent on preventing progress, prosperity and independence in developing nations is a friend of L'Afrique. *
> 
> Colonel Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his race. A Tribute to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi -  http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/190402-possible-death-of-colonel-gaddafi.html#post4298472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...



*Indeed!*


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liability, the photo-shop and copycatting changes a lot about this case! And if anyone should know better about liability, then I would think Liability should.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong LalaFreak.  It changes absolutely nothing at all.
> 
> That some unknown fubar chose to Photoshop an image of that dead shithead is of no consequence to anything in the universe.
> 
> Keep failing, LaLa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All L'Afrique knows is that the photo-shop and copycat changes a lot! And forget not that L'Afrique also told you "that dead shithead" was your hope to freedom from terrorism by neighborhood terrorists NATO.*
Click to expand...


Lalafreak, you can keep lying by pretending that a Photoshop of that dead shithead changes anything, but you couldn't articulate what the fuck it changes if your life depended on it.

And that dead shithead represented no "hope" to anybody.

Wazza matta, troll?  Were you hoping to cash in on the 200 billion dollars he had stolen?  Were you in line for a share?

Poor you.  Shithead dictator died too soon for your own good?

Join the human race.   Celebrate the death of a fucking scumbag sack of rancid shit tyrant.


----------



## Liability

Kaddafy blew a passenger jet out of the sky.

Murderous piece of shit met a grizzly end.

Boo fucking hoo.

Hope it hurt.


----------



## LAfrique

*The only person thus far capable of putting a very tight leash on terrorists NATO thugs was ordered assassinated by the NATO Gatlin boys* on October 20, 2011! Just amazing.

Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddali rests. *Rest in perfect peace, thou king leader of Blessed Africa!* - Muammar Muhammad Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi Online Tribute and Memorial Website | Respectance.com


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> *The only person thus far capable of putting a very tight leash on terrorists NATO thugs was ordered assassinated by the NATO Gatlin boys* on October 20, 2011! Just amazing.
> 
> Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddali rests. *Rest in perfect peace, thou king leader of Blessed Africa!* - Muammar Muhammad Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi Online Tribute and Memorial Website | Respectance.com



Kaddafy Dickwad, the now thankfully extinct shithead, WAS a terrorist, ya idiot.


----------



## LAfrique

Liability said:


> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The only person thus far capable of putting a very tight leash on terrorists NATO thugs was ordered assassinated by the NATO Gatlin boys* on October 20, 2011! Just amazing.
> 
> Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddali rests. *Rest in perfect peace, thou king leader of Blessed Africa!* - Muammar Muhammad Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi Online Tribute and Memorial Website | Respectance.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaddafy Dickwad, the now thankfully extinct shithead, WAS a terrorist, ya idiot.
Click to expand...




*If you need an accurate definition of terrorists, then simply look at our NATO Gatlin boys. Neither Colonel Muammar Gaddafi nor most of our Arab Muslims with axes to grind left for Western nations until Western nations invaded their territories. *

While I condone not the bombing of buildings, planes, villages, towns, cities or nations just to make a point and mean no disrespect to any life lost,* before there was 911/2001 or Lockerbee bombing, there was the Scramble for Africa, Hiroshima and Nagasaki, the Iran/Iraq war, Vietnam, etc. 
*


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The only person thus far capable of putting a very tight leash on terrorists NATO thugs was ordered assassinated by the NATO Gatlin boys* on October 20, 2011! Just amazing.
> 
> Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddali rests. *Rest in perfect peace, thou king leader of Blessed Africa!* - Muammar Muhammad Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi Online Tribute and Memorial Website | Respectance.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaddafy Dickwad, the now thankfully extinct shithead, WAS a terrorist, ya idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you need an accurate definition of terrorists, then simply look at our NATO Gatlin boys. Neither Colonel Muammar Gaddafi nor most of our Arab Muslims with axes to grind left for Western nations until Western nations invaded their territories. *
> 
> While I condone not the bombing of buildings, planes, villages, towns, cities or nations just to make a point and mean no disrespect to any life lost,* before there was 911/2001 or Lockerbee bombing, there was the Scramble for Africa, Hiroshima and Nagasaki, the Iran/Iraq war, Vietnam, etc.
> *
Click to expand...


I have an accurate definition of terrorist.

That's why I agreed that your Buck Private Kaddafy Dickwad was a terrorist, you moron.

He was.

Learn to cope.

Your filthy scumbag murderous piss-ant dicktator is fucking dead and burined in the sand like a cat's turd.

Poetic.  

Mourn him.

Here.  I'll show you how:


 :


----------



## LAfrique

My friend Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi,* Champion Freedom Fighter, Conqueror of the NATO Gatlin thugs and Superb African Leader*, fought a heroic fight and finished his course! The Colonel rests.

*Rest in perfect peace, thou king leader of Africa*! - Muammar Muhammad Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi Online Tribute and Memorial Website | Respectance.com


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> My friend Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi, Champion Freedom Fighter, Conqueror of the NATO Gatlin thugs and Superb African Leader, fought a heroic fight and finished his course! The Colonel rests.
> 
> Rest in perfect peace, thou king leader of Africa! - Muammar Muhammad Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi Online Tribute and Memorial Website | Respectance.com



Your "friend" is dead, get the fuck over it.


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi, Champion Freedom Fighter, Conqueror of the NATO Gatlin thugs and Superb African Leader, fought a heroic fight and finished his course! The Colonel rests.
> 
> Rest in perfect peace, thou king leader of Africa! - Muammar Muhammad Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi Online Tribute and Memorial Website | Respectance.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "friend" is dead, get the fuck over it.
Click to expand...



Well, as I told the December 12th Movement International earlier today: *When the rest of the people finally understand just who it was they joined the NATO Gatlin boys to go against, then they too will be lamenting the demise of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi.* You see, Colonel Gaddafi was the only person thus far capable of putting a tight leash on our noted world thugs and top terrorists - the NATO Gatlin boys. 

The Colonel finished his race. Rest in perfect peace, thou *Evergreen Legend 2011* - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfEltxuZLVA&feature=related]Muammar Qaddafi - tribute - Evergreen legend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi, Champion Freedom Fighter, Conqueror of the NATO Gatlin thugs and Superb African Leader, fought a heroic fight and finished his course! The Colonel rests.
> 
> Rest in perfect peace, thou king leader of Africa! - Muammar Muhammad Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi Online Tribute and Memorial Website | Respectance.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "friend" is dead, get the fuck over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as I told the December 12th Movement International earlier today: When the rest of the people finally understand just who it was they joined the NATO Gatlin boys to go against, then they too will be lamenting the demise of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi. You see, Colonel Gaddafi was the only person thus far capable of putting a tight leash on our noted world thugs and top terrorists - the NATO Gatlin boys.
> 
> The Colonel finished his race. Rest in perfect peace, thou Evergreen Legend 2011 - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfEltxuZLVA&feature=related]Muammar Qaddafi - tribute - Evergreen legend - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Why don't you go over to Libya and avenge Gaddafi than pussy? you won't because you are a scared little pussy ass bitch who is hiding in his house in the West while talking bad about it at the same time.


----------



## LAfrique

*"The world of reality has its limits; the world of imagination is boundless."*


----------



## Conservative

He should have had his balls cut off and forced down his throat before they capped his ass.

Here's the only tribute that pig fucker deserves...


----------



## Liability

Conservative said:


> He should have had his balls cut off and forced down his throat before they capped his ass.
> 
> Here's the only tribute that pig fucker deserves...








It would be funny if they buried his filthy corpse in a pile of pig shit that massive.

And quite fitting.


----------



## LAfrique

Conservative said:


> He should have had his balls cut off and forced down his throat before they capped his ass.
> 
> Here's the only tribute that pig fucker deserves...





And that "pig whatever" was your hope to individual freedom. As already said, when the rest of the people finally understand just who it was they joined the NATO Gatlin boys to go against, then they too will be lamenting the demise of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi. *You see, Colonel Gaddafi was the only person thus far capable of putting a tight leash on our noted world thugs and top terrorists - the NATO Gatlin boys. 
*

*The Colonel was a thousand times human than all his foes combined*. The Colonel rests.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have had his balls cut off and forced down his throat before they capped his ass.
> 
> Here's the only tribute that pig fucker deserves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that "pig whatever" was your hope to individual freedom. As already said, when the rest of the people finally understand just who it was they joined the NATO Gatlin boys to go against, then they too will be lamenting the demise of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi. *You see, Colonel Gaddafi was the only person thus far capable of putting a tight leash on our noted world thugs and top terrorists - the NATO Gatlin boys.
> *
> 
> *The Colonel was a thousand times human than all his foes combined*. The Colonel rests.
Click to expand...


----------



## LAfrique

Liability said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have had his balls cut off and forced down his throat before they capped his ass.
> 
> Here's the only tribute that pig fucker deserves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be funny if they buried his filthy corpse in a pile of pig shit that massive.
> 
> And quite fitting.
Click to expand...



*It is just a corpse!* The champion fighter for the freedom of nations to be fought his heroic fight and finished his race. While the Colonel may no longer be present in flesh and blood (that limit one's capabilities),* the Colonel has surely graduated to another time and another dimension of existence.*


*Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi, thank you! The Evergreen Legend* - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfEltxuZLVA&feature=related]Muammar Qaddafi - tribute - Evergreen legend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have had his balls cut off and forced down his throat before they capped his ass.
> 
> Here's the only tribute that pig fucker deserves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be funny if they buried his filthy corpse in a pile of pig shit that massive.
> 
> And quite fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *It is just a corpse!* * * * *
Click to expand...


It is buried cat shit.






Burying Kadaffy, the scumbag piece of shit.


----------



## High_Gravity

Liability said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be funny if they buried his filthy corpse in a pile of pig shit that massive.
> 
> And quite fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is just a corpse!* * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is buried cat shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burying Kadaffy, the scumbag piece of shit.
Click to expand...


They should have just buried him in 1 big litter box.


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have had his balls cut off and forced down his throat before they capped his ass.
> 
> Here's the only tribute that pig fucker deserves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that "pig whatever" was your hope to individual freedom. As already said, when the rest of the people finally understand just who it was they joined the NATO Gatlin boys to go against, then they too will be lamenting the demise of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi. *You see, Colonel Gaddafi was the only person thus far capable of putting a tight leash on our noted world thugs and top terrorists - the NATO Gatlin boys.
> *
> 
> *The Colonel was a thousand times human than all his foes combined*. The Colonel rests.
Click to expand...


...in hell.


----------



## Conservative

Quadaffy is in Hell, getting butt-fucked alternately by Saddam, Hitler, and the guy who invented child proof medicine bottles.


----------



## LAfrique

Conservative said:


> Quadaffy is in Hell, getting butt-fucked alternately by Saddam, Hitler, and the guy who invented child proof medicine bottles.




*Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi was a thousand times human than all his foes combined.The Colonel fought a heroic fight and finished his race. The Colonel rests.*


----------



## LAfrique

Colonel Muammar Gaddafi defeated UN and decomposed the NATO Gatlin boys. *Any leader, and more so an Africa leader, who could put a leash on noted world imperialists noted for plundering the resources of developing nations is a Superb lead and forever a friend of L'Afrique!*

The Colonel fought a heroic fight and finished his race. Thank you, Colonel Muammar Gaddafi! The Colonel rests. Rest in perfect peace. thou king leader of Africa - Muammar Muhammad Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi Online Tribute and Memorial Website | Respectance.com


----------



## LAfrique

It is only a matter of time before the rest of the world also see and understand just what a great contributor to world peace and national independence Africa's Evergreen Legend, Colonel Muammar Gaddafi, was. *Just having had the opportunity to have seen and observed Colonel Muammar Gaddafi causes my heart to rejoice. *

*The Colonel finished his race and has graduated to another dimension of higher existence. 'Twas my pleasure being in the same era with the Evergreen Legend* - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfEltxuZLVA&feature=related]Muammar Qaddafi - tribute - Evergreen legend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

It is only a matter of time before even laLaFreak realizes that he is making a complete asshat of himself by publicly mourning the death of the murderous dictator piece of shit.

Kadaffy was a piece of shit in life.  He has met a fitting end.





_Kaddafy's final rotting place._

Kaddafy is safely buried in a litter box.

End of story.


----------



## LAfrique

Liability said:


> It is only a matter of time before even laLaFreak realizes that he is making a complete asshat of himself by publicly mourning the death of the murderous dictator piece of shit.
> 
> Kadaffy was a piece of shit in life.  He has met a fitting end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kaddafy's final rotting place._
> 
> Kaddafy is safely buried in a litter box.
> 
> End of story.




*Muslims do not put corpse in a box.* Rest in perfect peace, Colonel Gaddafi! Your *rest is well-deserved.
*


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is only a matter of time before even laLaFreak realizes that he is making a complete asshat of himself by publicly mourning the death of the murderous dictator piece of shit.
> 
> Kadaffy was a piece of shit in life.  He has met a fitting end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kaddafy's final rotting place._
> 
> Kaddafy is safely buried in a litter box.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Muslims do not put corpse in a box.* Rest in perfect peace, Colonel Gaddafi! Your *rest is well-deserved.
> *
Click to expand...



The desert sands and kitty litter: same thing for slightly different forms of shit.

Kaddafy's last rotting place is kitty litter.


----------



## High_Gravity

Liability said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is only a matter of time before even laLaFreak realizes that he is making a complete asshat of himself by publicly mourning the death of the murderous dictator piece of shit.
> 
> Kadaffy was a piece of shit in life.  He has met a fitting end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kaddafy's final rotting place._
> 
> Kaddafy is safely buried in a litter box.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Muslims do not put corpse in a box.* Rest in perfect peace, Colonel Gaddafi! Your *rest is well-deserved.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The desert sands and kitty litter: same thing for slightly different forms of shit.
> 
> Kaddafy's last rotting place is kitty litter.
Click to expand...


Gaddafi deserved what he got, they should have buried him in a big tub of cat litter with cat piss and shit all over it.


----------



## Liability

High_Gravity said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Muslims do not put corpse in a box.* Rest in perfect peace, Colonel Gaddafi! Your *rest is well-deserved.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desert sands and kitty litter: same thing for slightly different forms of shit.
> 
> Kaddafy's last rotting place is kitty litter.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gaddafi deserved what he got, they should have buried him in a big tub of cat litter with cat piss and shit all over it.
Click to expand...


And pig blood, semen, shit and rancid bacon.   Just for good measure.


----------



## High_Gravity

Liability said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The desert sands and kitty litter: same thing for slightly different forms of shit.
> 
> Kaddafy's last rotting place is kitty litter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaddafi deserved what he got, they should have buried him in a big tub of cat litter with cat piss and shit all over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And pig blood, semen, shit and rancid bacon.   Just for good measure.
Click to expand...


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaddafi deserved what he got, they should have buried him in a big tub of cat litter with cat piss and shit all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pig blood, semen, shit and rancid bacon.   Just for good measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



*All of you at your very best will never compare to the Evergreen Legend of Blessed Africa, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi.* The champion fighter for the freedom of nations to be finished his race and now rests. *Rest in perfect peace, thou genuine material of Blessed Africa* - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n0lmEH4pBE&feature=related]Homenaje a Gaddafi /[/ame]


----------



## Liability

At our very worst we could never be a millionth of the complete murderous piece of shit your hero was.

Fuck him and fuck yourself.

Thankfully, Kaddafy dickwad is fucking dead.

Poor terrorist murdering filthy bastard piece of shit dictator.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> And pig blood, semen, shit and rancid bacon.   Just for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *All of you at your very best will never compare to the Evergreen Legend of Blessed Africa, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi.* The champion fighter for the freedom of nations to be finished his race and now rests. *Rest in perfect peace, thou genuine material of Blessed Africa* - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n0lmEH4pBE&feature=related]Homenaje a Gaddafi /[/ame]
Click to expand...


LMAO it won't be that hard to be better than a loser who was buried like a piece of cat shit in the dirt.


----------



## LAfrique

Liability said:


> At our very worst we could never be a millionth of the complete murderous piece of shit your hero was.
> 
> Fuck him and fuck yourself.
> 
> Thankfully, Kaddafy dickwad is fucking dead.
> 
> Poor terrorist murdering filthy bastard piece of shit dictator.




You are the dictator! While Colonel Muammar Gaddafi may have been a national tyrant (and the result of African tradition), the Colonel was not a dictator. The Colonel was an International Freedom Fighter - always fighting for the freedom of nations to be; as opposed to our horn-touting "model democracies" who go about terrorizing nations and imposing upon folks in their homelands.


----------



## LAfrique

*It is only a matter of time before all true humans realize their true friend, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi, was molested and assassinated by world thugs alleging to be spokespersons for "democracy."*


----------



## Liability

It's just a matter of time that nobody remembers the name of that cat shit buried in the desert sands kitty litter.


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At our very worst we could never be a millionth of the complete murderous piece of shit your hero was.
> 
> Fuck him and fuck yourself.
> 
> Thankfully, Kaddafy dickwad is fucking dead.
> 
> Poor terrorist murdering filthy bastard piece of shit dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the dictator! While Colonel Muammar Gaddafi may have been a national tyrant (and the result of African tradition), the Colonel was not a dictator. The Colonel was an International Freedom Fighter - always fighting for the freedom of nations to be; as opposed to our horn-touting "model democracies" who go about terrorizing nations and imposing upon folks in their homelands.
Click to expand...


LOL!.

Yeah yeah, shit brain.   I'm a dictator.


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> *It is only a matter of time before all true humans realize their true friend, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi, was molested and assassinated by world thugs alleging to be spokespersons for "democracy."*



Isn't his ass tasting a little nasty by now?  You should maybe stop licking it.


----------



## High_Gravity

daveman said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It is only a matter of time before all true humans realize their true friend, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi, was molested and assassinated by world thugs alleging to be spokespersons for "democracy."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't his ass tasting a little nasty by now?  You should maybe stop licking it.
Click to expand...


Lafreak has his tongue stuck so far up Gaddafis ass it is coming out of that clowns ears.


----------



## LAfrique

Liability said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At our very worst we could never be a millionth of the complete murderous piece of shit your hero was.
> 
> Fuck him and fuck yourself.
> 
> Thankfully, Kaddafy dickwad is fucking dead.
> 
> Poor terrorist murdering filthy bastard piece of shit dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the dictator! While Colonel Muammar Gaddafi may have been a national tyrant (and the result of African tradition), the Colonel was not a dictator. The Colonel was an International Freedom Fighter - always fighting for the freedom of nations to be; as opposed to our horn-touting "model democracies" who go about terrorizing nations and imposing upon folks in their homelands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!.
> 
> Yeah yeah, shit brain.   I'm a dictator.
Click to expand...



*Realization and admission are keys to recovery.*


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It is only a matter of time before all true humans realize their true friend, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi, was molested and assassinated by world thugs alleging to be spokespersons for "democracy."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't his ass tasting a little nasty by now?  You should maybe stop licking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lafreak has his tongue stuck so far up Gaddafis ass it is coming out of that clowns ears.
Click to expand...



*I kiss no behinds, neither did Colonel Muammar Gaddafi. If there's any nasty taste in your filthy mouth, then it is most likely your very own nastiness*.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the dictator! While Colonel Muammar Gaddafi may have been a national tyrant (and the result of African tradition), the Colonel was not a dictator. The Colonel was an International Freedom Fighter - always fighting for the freedom of nations to be; as opposed to our horn-touting "model democracies" who go about terrorizing nations and imposing upon folks in their homelands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!.
> 
> Yeah yeah, shit brain.   I'm a dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Realization and admission are keys to recovery.*
Click to expand...


Just like when you realized you are a loser?


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't his ass tasting a little nasty by now?  You should maybe stop licking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lafreak has his tongue stuck so far up Gaddafis ass it is coming out of that clowns ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I kiss no behinds, neither did Colonel Muammar Gaddafi. If there's any nasty taste in your filthy mouth, then it is most likely your very own nastiness*.
Click to expand...


Nigga please, you have your tongue so far up Gaddafis dead ass its a wonder you can still breathe.


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the dictator! While Colonel Muammar Gaddafi may have been a national tyrant (and the result of African tradition), the Colonel was not a dictator. The Colonel was an International Freedom Fighter - always fighting for the freedom of nations to be; as opposed to our horn-touting "model democracies" who go about terrorizing nations and imposing upon folks in their homelands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!.
> 
> Yeah yeah, shit brain.   I'm a dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Realization and admission are keys to recovery.*
Click to expand...


Apparently, sarcasm also eludes laLaFreak, the vile diseased dopey fuckstick who goes down on a dead dictator's maggot infested asshole.


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't his ass tasting a little nasty by now?  You should maybe stop licking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lafreak has his tongue stuck so far up Gaddafis ass it is coming out of that clowns ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I kiss no behinds, neither did Colonel Muammar Gaddafi. If there's any nasty taste in your filthy mouth, then it is most likely your very own nastiness*.
Click to expand...

You're an astoundingly stupid person.


----------



## High_Gravity

daveman said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lafreak has his tongue stuck so far up Gaddafis ass it is coming out of that clowns ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I kiss no behinds, neither did Colonel Muammar Gaddafi. If there's any nasty taste in your filthy mouth, then it is most likely your very own nastiness*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an astoundingly stupid person.
Click to expand...


Yes he is as well as being a raging douche bag.


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I kiss no behinds, neither did Colonel Muammar Gaddafi. If there's any nasty taste in your filthy mouth, then it is most likely your very own nastiness*.
> 
> 
> 
> You're an astoundingly stupid person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he is as well as being a raging douche bag.
Click to expand...



*And next time you want a good definition of "stupid," I suggest you simply look in your mirror.
*


----------



## LAfrique

*The king leader of Africa and Champion freedom fighter fought a heroic fight and finished his race. The Colonel sleeps. Rest in perfect peace, thou Evergreen Legend 2011* - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfEltxuZLVA&feature=related]Muammar Qaddafi - tribute - Evergreen legend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> * * * *



I deleted laLAFreak's oddly homosexual bullshit suck-ass commentary about Kadaffy Dickwad, the kitty litter piece of shit buried in the desert.

History will record that there is one less vile piece of crap scumbag mass murdering dictator in the world as of 2011.

Bye bye Kaddafy.  







Can you believe they buried that piece of shit face first like that?  The dead dictator's moldering maggoty ass is in the perfect position for some smooching from laLaFreak!






LaLAFreak dug the dead raggedy piece of shit up to also plant a tongue kiss on his mummifying face, but he's not sure if this would be proper.  What would the Prophet Mohammed (peanut butter and jelly) do?


----------



## LAfrique

*Liability, your only hope for individual freedom is gone!* The Colonel fought his heroic fight and finished his race. *The Colonel rests! Rest in perfect peace, thou Evergreen Legend 2011* - Vandalia Republic News: Tribute to Colonel Muammar Qaddafi


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> *Liability, your only hope for individual freedom is gone!* The Colonel fought his heroic fight and finished his race. *The Colonel rests! Rest in perfect peace, thou Evergreen Legend 2011* - Vandalia Republic News: Tribute to Colonel Muammar Qaddafi



African fun fact:

When laLaFreak smiles, there are shit stained maggots crawling around between his teeth.

Courtesy of the dead dictator whose moldering ass laLaFreak keeps smooching.

Let the murderous scumbag rot in pieces, will ya?


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> *Liability, your only hope for individual freedom is gone!*


The Colonel had no interest in freedom.  Not for his own people, and certainly not for Americans.

Perhaps you should tell him that.  In person.


----------



## LAfrique

daveman said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liability, your only hope for individual freedom is gone!*
> 
> 
> 
> The Colonel had no interest in freedom.  Not for his own people, and certainly not for Americans.
> 
> Perhaps you should tell him that.  In person.
Click to expand...


*Ha, wrong again! Colonel Gaddafi spent his entire adulthood fighting relentlessly for the freedom of nations to be. The Colonel kept his Libya free of reins of noted imperialists noted for plundering resources of developing nations and kept Libya free of debt.

Did you know that Libya, unlike our mighty US, is debt free?
*


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liability, your only hope for individual freedom is gone!*
> 
> 
> 
> The Colonel had no interest in freedom.  Not for his own people, and certainly not for Americans.
> 
> Perhaps you should tell him that.  In person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ha, wrong again! Colonel Gaddafi spent his entire adulthood fighting relentlessly for the freedom of nations to be. The Colonel kept his Libya free of reins of noted imperialists noted for plundering resources of developing nations and kept Libya free of debt.
> 
> Did you know that Libya, unlike our mighty US, is debt free?
> *
Click to expand...

Did you know you're a retard?


----------



## Liability

daveman said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Colonel had no interest in freedom.  Not for his own people, and certainly not for Americans.
> 
> Perhaps you should tell him that.  In person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha, wrong again! Colonel Gaddafi spent his entire adulthood fighting relentlessly for the freedom of nations to be. The Colonel kept his Libya free of reins of noted imperialists noted for plundering resources of developing nations and kept Libya free of debt.
> 
> Did you know that Libya, unlike our mighty US, is debt free?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know you're a retard?
Click to expand...


There is no reason to insult the mentally retarded like that.

laLaFreak is a joke.   Nothing more.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> *Liability, your only hope for individual freedom is gone!* The Colonel fought his heroic fight and finished his race. *The Colonel rests! Rest in perfect peace, thou Evergreen Legend 2011* - Vandalia Republic News: Tribute to Colonel Muammar Qaddafi



Gaddafi died a very miserable painful death, there was nothing peaceful about that or his life. I think your stupid ass has Gaddafi confused with Mother Teresa or somebody.


----------



## LAfrique

daveman said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Colonel had no interest in freedom.  Not for his own people, and certainly not for Americans.
> 
> Perhaps you should tell him that.  In person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ha, wrong again! Colonel Gaddafi spent his entire adulthood fighting relentlessly for the freedom of nations to be. The Colonel kept his Libya free of reins of noted imperialists noted for plundering resources of developing nations and kept Libya free of debt.
> 
> Did you know that Libya, unlike our mighty US, is debt free?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know you're a retard?
Click to expand...



*You are a robot that does not think and cannot reason.* And since you can only parrot your programmers, I can confidently say that you are just as idiotic as your programmers combined.


----------



## LAfrique

*The absence of Colonel Muammar Gaddaif is loss for humankind. You may not have been perfect, but you fought for the good of humankind. Thank you, Colonel Gaddafi, for taking a stand for humankind* - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDjWy0UnFYs]Tribute: Colonel Muammar Gaddafi - Ireland Salutes You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> *The absence of Colonel Muammar Gaddaif is loss for humankind. You may not have been perfect, but you fought for the good of humankind. Thank you, Colonel Gaddafi, for taking a stand for humankind* - Tribute: Colonel Muammar Gaddafi - Ireland Salutes You - YouTube



The sudden erasure of Col Kaddafy Dicksmoker from the face of planet Earth is a BOON for all humanity.

laLaFreak, may I call you laLa?  Or do you prefer Freak?

Ok, laLaFreak, here's the dilly-o, yo.

Kaddafy was a murderous rancid scumbag dictator.

He got snuffed out.

Boo hoo.

The world is happier that he's gone, and far better off.

The end.


----------



## Conservative

I left a tribute for Quadaffi in my throne room this morning. I was leaving an offering to Ralph, the great porcelain God, and I thought I'd dedicate it to Mouamar.

I'm nice that way... always thinking of others.


----------



## LAfrique

While Colonel Muammar Gaddafi may have been a national tyrant (and the result of African tradition), the Colonel was not a dictator. *Dictatorship is traveling thousands of miles to another nation and another continent, terrorizing people and imposing your ideas upon them.*

*You want a good definition of dictators? Simply look at the NATO bandits. *


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> While Colonel Muammar Gaddafi may have been a national tyrant (and the result of African tradition), the Colonel was not a dictator. *Dictatorship is traveling thousands of miles to another nation and another continent, terrorizing people and imposing your ideas upon them.*
> 
> *You want a good definition of dictators? Simply look at the NATO bandits. *



You cannot even accurately (or honestly) define "dictator," laLa.

Ya Freak.



> Definition of DICTATOR
> 1
> a : a person granted absolute emergency power; especially : one appointed by the senate of ancient Rome b : one holding complete autocratic control c : one ruling absolutely and often oppressively
> 2
> : one that dictates


 -- Dictator - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

No need for it to be an alien invader, ya dishonest dope.


----------



## High_Gravity

I piss all over this tribute, Gaddafi and even you Lafreak you fuckin clown.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> While Colonel Muammar Gaddafi may have been a national tyrant (and the result of African tradition), the Colonel was not a dictator. *Dictatorship is traveling thousands of miles to another nation and another continent, terrorizing people and imposing your ideas upon them.*
> 
> *You want a good definition of dictators? Simply look at the NATO bandits. *



That is completely false you fuckin jack ass, dictators stay and impose themselves on their own people like what that hack Gaddafi did in Libya for the past 40 years, god you are stupid as fuck.


----------



## Liability

The official kitty litter memorial burial place of Kadaffy Dicktator.

Come pay your "respects" to the dead and buried moldering piece of shit!


----------



## High_Gravity

Liability said:


> The official kitty litter memorial burial place of Kadaffy Dicktator.
> 
> Come pay your "respects" to the dead and buried moldering piece of shit!



Can I piss on it?


----------



## LAfrique

Thank you, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi, for putting up a heroic fight against neo-colonialists and bringing great honor to Africa!* The Colonel rests. Rest in perfect peace, thou Evergreen Legend 2011 of Africa* - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfEltxuZLVA&feature=related]Muammar Qaddafi - tribute - Evergreen legend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> Thank you, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi, for putting up a heroic fight against neo-colonialists and bringing great honor to Africa!* The Colonel rests. Rest in perfect peace, thou Evergreen Legend 2011 of Africa* - Muammar Qaddafi - tribute - Evergreen legend - YouTube


----------



## LAfrique

*Legendary, Perceptive and gallant Colonel Muammar Gaddafi defeated pacifier UN and decomposed the NATO Gatlins boys! While the Colonel may be out of the way, the financially-Gaddafi-maimed NATO thugs will required decades to recover from their ghashy Gaddafi inflicted wounds.  *

*The Colonel fought a heroic fight and finished his race. The Colonel sleeps.*


----------



## Liability

LAfrique said:


> * * * *
> 
> *The Colonel fought a heroic fight and finished his race. The Colonel sleeps.*



The dicktator decomposes in a kitty litter box with cat shit.  






He never looked better!


----------



## LAfrique

*Did you know that Libya, unlike the mighty US, is debt free?

Any leader (and more so an African leader) who could put a tight leash, for years, on world imperialists noted for plundering the resources of developing nations is a Superb Leader and forever a friend of L'Afrique! 

Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his race. The Colonel rests. Rest in perfect peace, thou king leader of Africa!* - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfEltxuZLVA&feature=related]Muammar Qaddafi - tribute - Evergreen legend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

LAfrique said:


> While the life of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar Al-Gaddafi is full of puzzlement, the Colonel was nonetheless a perceptive leader and a champion in the fight for the freedom of a nation to be. *Any leader who could keep at bay, for years, noted imperialists bent on preventing progress, prosperity and indepedence in developing nations is a friend of L'Afrique. *
> 
> Colonel Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his race. A Tribute to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi -  http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/190402-possible-death-of-colonel-gaddafi.html#post4298472



Two words Sport.....Fuck You...or maybe...Pan Am..  If I believed in a Hell I would hope Gudafi is sucking Jew cock and taking in it in the ass for eternity.

Just sayin..


----------



## Liability

HUGGY said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the life of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar Al-Gaddafi is full of puzzlement, the Colonel was nonetheless a perceptive leader and a champion in the fight for the freedom of a nation to be. *Any leader who could keep at bay, for years, noted imperialists bent on preventing progress, prosperity and indepedence in developing nations is a friend of L'Afrique. *
> 
> Colonel Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his race. A Tribute to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi -  http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/190402-possible-death-of-colonel-gaddafi.html#post4298472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two words Sport.....Fuck You...or maybe...Pan Am..  If I believed in a Hell I would hope Gudafi is sucking Jew cock and taking in it in the ass for eternity.
> 
> Just sayin..
Click to expand...



The Hugmeister and I don't always agree, but when we do, it's _Dos Equis_.

Wait.

I think I took the wrong off ramp there.

What I MEANT to say, of course, was "good post."

And, naturally, I am like fuckin' Jimminy Cricket.  So let me play "conscience" for a second:

I would have THOUGHT, Hugz, that you'd be able to share some musical interlude apropos your post.


----------



## High_Gravity

HUGGY said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the life of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar Al-Gaddafi is full of puzzlement, the Colonel was nonetheless a perceptive leader and a champion in the fight for the freedom of a nation to be. *Any leader who could keep at bay, for years, noted imperialists bent on preventing progress, prosperity and indepedence in developing nations is a friend of L'Afrique. *
> 
> Colonel Gaddafi fought a heroic fight and finished his race. A Tribute to Colonel Muammar Gaddafi -  http://www.usmessageboard.com/africa/190402-possible-death-of-colonel-gaddafi.html#post4298472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two words Sport.....Fuck You...or maybe...Pan Am..  If I believed in a Hell I would hope Gudafi is sucking Jew cock and taking in it in the ass for eternity.
> 
> Just sayin..
Click to expand...


BOOM!


----------



## LAfrique

While the life of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar Al-Gaddafi is full of puzzlement, the Colonel was nonetheless a perceptive leader and a champion in the fight for the freedom of a nation to be. The demise of Colonel Gaddafi is loss for Libya, Africa and all decent humans constantly terrorized by rogue NATO. 

Again: *Any leader who could put a leash, for years, on noted world imperialists bent on preventing progress, prosperity and indepedence in developing nations is forever a friend of L'Afrique. *


----------



## daveman

Again:  LAFreak likes to suck dead dictator ass.


----------



## LAfrique

Whenever I hear of or see robo-daveman, NATO members and their allies, I see the perfect picture and definition of dictators. Colonel Gaddafi was anything but a dictator. *The absence of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi is great lost for humankind. *

*Thank you, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi, for standing up and putting up a heroic fight against noted oppressors known to terrrorize decent people worldwide. The Colonel rests. Rest in perfect peace, thou king leader fo Africa* - [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfEltxuZLVA&feature=related]Muammar Qaddafi - tribute - Evergreen legend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Git yer 'frique on.


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> Whenever I hear of or see robo-daveman, NATO members and their allies, I see the perfect picture and definition of dictators. Colonel Gaddafi was anything but a dictator. *The absence of Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi is great lost for humankind. *
> 
> *Thank you, Colonel Muammar Abu Minyar al-Gaddafi, for standing up and putting up a heroic fight against noted oppressors known to terrrorize decent people worldwide. The Colonel rests. Rest in perfect peace, thou king leader fo Africa* - Muammar Qaddafi - tribute - Evergreen legend - YouTube



He's roasting in hell.

Just sayin'.


----------

